# IHS Doncaster show this weekend June 2018



## RICHCJ (Jul 22, 2009)

Where can I find out more information about the show at Doncaster this weekend? There seems to be very little out there even on the IHS site. Looking for info on how many traders will be there and ideally what they're selling.


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

RICHCJ said:


> Where can I find out more information about the show at Doncaster this weekend? There seems to be very little out there even on the IHS site. Looking for info on how many traders will be there and ideally what they're selling.


As far as I know they don't produce a list of traders, with regards to what's going to be available it's safe to say there is a huge variety of snake, lizard, amphibian, invert species for sale on the day. Would help if you state what you are particularly interested in. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RICHCJ (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm mainly looking for amphibians and inverts


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

RICHCJ said:


> I'm mainly looking for amphibians and inverts


I attended all the meetings last year and there was a good selection of both inverts and amphibians for sale, again depending on specifics I'm pretty sure you won't be disappointed. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Becca46 (May 2, 2018)

Do you happen to know how many floors will be on this weekend ?
I went to the June show last year and was just the ground floor.
Saying that it took me forever to get around that!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Becca46 said:


> Do you happen to know how many floors will be on this weekend ?
> I went to the June show last year and was just the ground floor.
> Saying that it took me forever to get around that!


It's supposed to have been 3 floors for the past 2 years.


----------



## Becca46 (May 2, 2018)

I went up to the 2nd floor but it was just like a cafe area, selling food & drinks.
Did I miss a more floors ? 
Will make sure to explore more this year !


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

Becca46 said:


> I went up to the 2nd floor but it was just like a cafe area, selling food & drinks.
> Did I miss a more floors ?
> Will make sure to explore more this year !


You need to go up the escalator by the main entrance not the one in the centre to the food hall !


----------



## Becca46 (May 2, 2018)

Can't believe I missed that !! Thank you


----------



## sammuz (Aug 16, 2017)

Becca46 said:


> Can't believe I missed that !! Thank you


Yeah that nearly caught me out the first time I went


----------

